# GT #46: Atlanta Hawks (18-22) @ Phoenix Suns (32-13) - 1/29



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Phoenix Suns (32-13) vs Atlanta Hawks (18-22)*

*When: Friday, 9 EST/6 PST
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Boris Diaw [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Hawks Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Anthony Johnson [SG] Joe Johnson [SF] Marvin Williams [PF] Josh Smith [C] Al Horford *


*Suns last 10*, (7-3) 









*Suns have been placed on WAKETHE****UP*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets get some much needed revenge, please.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope so too.


Oh, yeah, forgot to change the lineup. Hill is expected to play, but Diaw gets the start


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 29, 2008)

Exactly the type of game the Suns have been barely winning. I imagine they'll play down to their opponent and proceed to barely squeak out a win after a late fourth quarter surge.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

McGillicutty said:


> Exactly the type of game the Suns have been barely winning. I imagine they'll play down to their opponent and proceed to barely squeak out a win after a late fourth quarter surge.


And who knows if that fourth quarter surge will even be enough >_>


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

holy **** crybaby alert and the game hasn't even started

WTF do you care about a win anyways? Sure it would be nice, but I'd rather see an entertaining game. We're getting into the playoffs, period.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow. The Suns came blazing out the gate and are up 37-21 with 8 mins to go in the 2nd quarter. Amare having 16 already isn't too surprising... But Diaw having 10 already?!?! Wonder what got into him, lol. Too bad I can't see this game


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 52-33 at the half. Amare's got 22 pts and 5 rebs and Diaw's got 12 pts, 3 rebs, and 2 asts. Seems the Suns are playing on both sides of the ball tonight. I'm pretty surprised, haha. Now lets see them keep playing with this same intensity in the second half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 125, Hawks 92*

Amare 24 pts (10-11) 7 rebs, 2 stls, 4 blks

Diaw 16 pts (8-10), 7 rebs, 9 assists


I didn't see the game, but I love it when we're clicking on all cylinders and taking the heart right out of that team (and in some cases their fans).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> holy **** crybaby alert and the game hasn't even started
> 
> WTF do you care about a win anyways? Sure it would be nice, but I'd rather see an entertaining game. We're getting into the playoffs, period.


Normally while watching a game, a fan will want their team to win, no matter if they're guaranteed to make the playoffs. West is loaded, 1 loss could drop a team or make a difference later on. Utah, the other day started out of the playoffs one night and with a win were the 4th seed.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like the Suns were able to keep up the intensity. Good win for them. Now lets see if they can use this as a small momentum boost when they face the Spurs the next game. I wish Boris was consistent with that stat line he had tonight. It makes the Suns a really dangerous team when he's aggressive and on his game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice effort on the defensive end, but this IS the Hawks. 

Spurs lose to the Sonics, so I'm glad the Suns aren't the only contender losing to below average teams. I hope the Suns can make it 2-0 against the Spurs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tony Parker was out tonight and is out indefinitely. So, he'll miss the game Thurs. 

Rumors about them getting Stoudamire possibly. I would love that. 

But yeah, it's crazy. They're 28-15. Last yr they started out slow and won 58 games by the end of the season. I can't see it quite to that extent this yr. Something seems a little off with them than normal.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Tony Parker was out tonight and is out indefinitely. So, he'll miss the game Thurs.
> 
> Rumors about them getting Stoudamire possibly. I would love that.
> 
> But yeah, it's crazy. They're 28-15. Last yr they started out slow and won 58 games by the end of the season. I can't see it quite to that extent this yr. Something seems a little off with them than normal.


Eh, but we're also rumored to get him as well, lol. I'm kinda bummed about Parker being out for them in the sense that I wanted to see how the Suns played the Spurs when they're at full strength, even if it is the regular season. 

Anyways, the Spurs problem as of right now is that they don't have a consistent rotation right now, whether it's due to injuries or just poor play from other role players. Though, considering it is the Spurs, we should expect them to right the ship by the time the playoffs roll around and be their old dangerous selves again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, but it's more realistic for them to get him than us. And I don't think he'd make much of an impact, that's why I want them to get him, too.

Oh, and Spurs are 28-16. I forgot a loss. But yeah, I agree. I would like to see the Suns play them at full strength as well. 

Everyone says, it's the same old thing with them. But I don't know, something just feels different with them this season. Maybe, I am the only one who's getting this feeling.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Tonight reminded me a lot of the 04-05 team. When we would just absolutely blitz teams and they looked like they didn't know WTF was going on. Except instead of it being a three point barrage it was the mid-range/inside game from Amare and Boris.

Good game for us. Good to see Grant finally look like he belonged on a basketball court, too.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Amare had 22 points at half, and only finished with 24. I was hoping for a 52pt game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns set a franchise record (and league high this yr) with 19 blocks in this game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Suns set a franchise record (and league high this yr) with 19 blocks in this game.


That is a wow number right there. I also think that Hill looks pretty good coming off the bench and really solidifies the lineup from the bench.


----------

